# Replaced Tweeters in Pioneer Premium with Alpine SPR-10TW



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the Pioneer Premium Sound System in my 2014 Cruze. The high notes just weren't there, and it was really bothering me. So, I decided to replace the OEM tweeters with a pair of Alpine SPR-10TW. 

I chose these because they have a good frequency range and they have an inline crossover that also gives you 4 level controls. I thought this might come in handy if the tweeters were too loud compared to the rest of the system. It turns out they weren't. 

The sound is great in my opinion. It seriously improved the detail in the high notes and also improved the stereo separation, and it does not sound out of place or too bright compared to the rest of the system. 

I first connected one Alpine in the left side and I left the OEM tweeter in the right so that I could hear the difference between them. There was a noticeable difference. The Alpine tweeter clearly had better and crisper sound. 

The Alpine fit perfectly into the OEM retaining rings in the pillar molding. I also used the plug from the OEM speakers so that I didn't have to cut wires or add new wires. Here are some pictures I took.








Pic 1 - OEM Tweeter in Molding

You can see in this picture that the OEM tweeter in the Pioneer Premium Sound is 4 Ohms. The Alpine replacement I used is also 4 Ohms.








Pic 2 - Molding with Tweeter Removed








Pic 3 OEM Tweeter Removed from Molding.








Pic 4 - OEM tweeter removed from its housing.

I removed the tweeter from its housing so that I could use the OEM plug on the new tweeter. This required some very careful soldering to keep from melting the plug. I was trained to do mil-spec soldering when I was younger, so this wasn't a problem for me. The housing is held together with 3 prongs and some soft glue. You have to un-solder the connections before you can take it apart. 








Pic 5 - Alpine tweeter wired using OEM plug. 

I hot glued the OEM plug onto the Alpine speaker. The OEM plug is the entire back end of the OEM tweeter housing. The I soldered all of the wiring together and covered the connections with heat shrink tubing. 








Pic 6 - Alpine Tweeter Installed in Molding Panel.

The Alpine tweeter fit perfectly and snugly into the OEM bracket. I also added a couple dabs of hot glue just to be sure it stayed in there. I hot glued the crossover to the molding. Hopefully it stays there as well. 

I am very happy with the results. Glad I did it. Next I am thinking about changing the center speaker in the dash.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do not forget the front doors , and eliminate those 6x9s


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Would you do the front doors before the center speaker? I am going to take it one step at a time for the next few weeks or months.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Great post. I have the Pioneer system as well. I feel like mine sounds horrible when the EQ is flat. I have to turn the bass way down and tweak the treble up a little and then it sounds "OK". I'm wondering if this would solve my treble issues as well. 

As for the center speaker, I'd love to remove mine and replace it with the sunglasses storage compartment from other Cruzen and go to just 8 speakers. I wonder if that would help the too much bass issue.

I've only had mine since just before New Years Day and this winter has been so d*** cold. Summer projects I suppose.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

pL2014 said:


> As for the center speaker, I'd love to remove mine and replace it with the sunglasses storage compartment from other Cruzen and go to just 8 speakers. I wonder if that would help the too much bass issue.


I think you would lose mid range if you disconnected the center speaker, making the bass problem even worse. One way to reduce the overwhelming bass is to fade the system slightly toward the front. The rear deck speakers are woofers. Fading to the back only increases the bass and reduces the mids and highs.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

brian v said:


> Do not forget the front doors , and eliminate those 6x9s



Why would you take out the 6x9 subs out the rear deck?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

brian v said:


> Do not forget the front doors , and eliminate those 6x9s


Whats a good replacement for the front door speakers. I need to replace my right side front door speaker for sure.


----------

